# new clutch, now no pedal



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

my throw out bearing was making noises so i decided while i was changing it put in a whole kit. so i got the kit on and now when i push the pedal it just goes to the floor with no resistance.so i got underneath and looked at the throwout fork and the throwout bearing is almost against the pressure plate about the distance it needs to be,but the slave is also pretty much all the way out and just barely touching the fork end so i dont see how there could be enough movement to disengage the clutch since the slave is all the way out now. is there some kind of adjustment or is something not right or what? not to familiar with clutches but im pretty sure i put everything back together right.also i didnt unhook nothing to do with they hydrulic system just unbolted the slave from trans.
1982 nissan 720 2wd 2.2


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the clutch master cylinder is full with fluid. Check for leaks at the master/slave cylinders and hose. There may be air in the hydraulic system; bleed it. Also check the clutch pedal free-play;should have only just a few millimeters of movement.


----------



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

with the slave all the way out as far as the piston will go the rod is barely touching the fork and the throwout bearing is just starting to touch the pressure plate. there looks to be adjustment on the fork ball which would move the fork closer to the pressure plate which would help but can get a wrench in there to it with out removing trans. is that a adjustment or just the way the fork ball attaches?


----------



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

well took trans back out and the dang new throw out bearing assembly was about a inch shorter, man im pissed at myself for not checking and the company for not being same as original


----------

